# Ameerega bassleri "chrome" Biotope



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's been about 10 years since I created a tank but here is my A. bassleri "chrome" Biotope. I found it somewhat difficult to find quality information and inspiration for this build. Ideally the rocks would be darker and my background would look more natural but I'm honestly not all that worried since it does at least mimic a rocky stream. Let me know what y'all think!

Also side note, does anyone know of any great resources for plants from the area, Sisa, San M, Peru.























Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

This might be a dumb question, but I'll ask it anyways... Is there a reason that you have taken approximately 30% of the floorspace and turned it into a water feature?

I'm not seeing hardly any places for the frogs to hide (I'm assuming that the plants will HELP with this, but it's still pretty wide open), and there's not a lot of floorspace left here.


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tidbits of information here and there all generally pointed towards the best way of keeping them was with a large portion of shallow water. I know a handful of people that keep this species and they've all adjusted their enclosures over time to allow for more water space. 

By no means is this complete, it's just phase one. My frogs will be out of quarantine/full size in 2 months so plenty of time for it to get established. 

I do still need to add leaf litter and some other broken down wood pieces. It's also hard to tell from the photo but there's quite a few nooks and crannies in between the boulders for the frogs to hide.

Maybe I'm completely wrong here but it's my understanding this is how the frog is found in situ. Many observations have them darting between the boulders or into the water itself. Most of the time their tads are deposited in larger slack water areas rather than a bromeliad or a cup. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's how I keep my Ameerega pepperi, no standing water unless I'm actively trying for them to breed want then I add a reptile water dish with water in it. My tank looks to be the same tank you're using a 36x18x18" exo terra
(It's not a great picture, I'm not very skilled at taking pictures)









Even just the small water dish I add gets gunked up pretty quickly with fruit flies climbing in it and dying. 

You'll notice the plethora of hiding spots:
Under the cork ledge and ramp, behind the plants at the front, behind the plant at the back right, on top of the cork behind the plants, in the seed pods.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

very nice, and similar to what I would use for my A. sliverstonei. Like mentioned above, I would double the size due the water area but again, I like the rocks, size and placement. I often envision a pendant HO or UVB buld above one of the huge rocks. I would upgrade to a ledge and 'riverbank' overhang which would have the dual purpose of hides and a second land space on the back ledge. Work some left litter in there -large magnolia leaves and a couple live plants. Again, the ledge is important. As the tank stands, it would be good for 2.1, i would think. Do bassleri like cocohuts for egg deposition? My silverstonei use them greatly.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome suggestions, thank you! I will work on reducing the water space somewhat but I am still going to leave it as a prominent feature. 

I should have prefaced, my primary job for the last 6 years(10 cumulatively) has been exhibit design in the zoo field. I'm not new to this at all but I am constantly learning. I'm not throwing that out there to sound pompous, just letting you know this isn't my first time with frogs or anything.

I think my group is 2.1 based off calling so far. Also not sure if anyone else has this experience but mine are super bold. I have no problems working around them in their 20g QT tank. I will usually feed them and then so some cleaning and they never seem to mind. 

It is nowhere near done and I suspect it will be a while before I finish. Anyone have plant suggestions? Biotope specific would be nice. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

A Biophytyum species (but not sensitivum) could do well as the new world ones do pretty well with wet feet. I also have a few Peruvian Pilea sp. that would do well. Not sure if Im allowed to "advertise" but I got them from Verdant Vivariums. A trailing Peperomia like Peperomia emerginella would be good and I think a Diastema sp. could provide nice coverage and hiding areas. I would also look into some type of Selaginella for this. Some larger liverworts and bryophytes would do great in here as well, atlas.exotics on instagram has some really awesome ones.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I have never kept ameerega but have used a similiar strategy for water visiting amphibians. Rock dominant on the water contact margin especially, with a slice of isolated *light over an elevated option that seemed to be key in allowing animals to bask and dry themselves at will. I did not have the disease problems others encountered in paladaria systems of temp and light neutrality. In observation of the animals actually basking, it let me know it was appropriate for them.


----------



## sharambil (Dec 28, 2020)

I haven't really heard of Ameerega till seeing a few threads on this forum. In what ways does their care/behavior differ from some of the other genera of frogs? Is there a specific reason you chose this species over others?


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never been one to be into the popular stuff. As a person I tend to gravitate naturally towards greens and blues. I wasn't interested in any tinctorius due to their preference to be set up in pairs only. I also had that Exo Terra laying around waiting to be used I thought it would be good for a small group. Otherwise I'm not really sure why I went with them, just figured they would be great frogs to have.

I've r ad they do good in small groups, tend to be bold and easy to feed and easy to raise.


Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im hardened to the inconvenience of unobtrusively applied manual water replacements. For metamorphs, tads, semi aqs, water visiting. I wonder how you guys do yours.

I am interested in your sp specific water inclusive environments. Its difference from the paladaria of popular and or promotional endeavors is important to acknowledge.


----------



## sharambil (Dec 28, 2020)

aggiegrad2012 said:


> I've never been one to be into the popular stuff. As a person I tend to gravitate naturally towards greens and blues. I wasn't interested in any tinctorius due to their preference to be set up in pairs only. I also had that Exo Terra laying around waiting to be used I thought it would be good for a small group. Otherwise I'm not really sure why I went with them, just figured they would be great frogs to have.
> 
> I've r ad they do good in small groups, tend to be bold and easy to feed and easy to raise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

Kmc said:


> Im hardened to the inconvenience of unobtrusively applied manual water replacements. For metamorphs, tads, semi aqs, water visiting. I wonder how you guys do yours.
> 
> I am interested in your sp specific water inclusive environments. Its difference from the paladaria of popular and or promotional endeavors is important to acknowledge.


I just simply allow the water to permeate all the substrate, the same it would in any stream. I've spent too much time and effort trying to keep water out of substrate. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

aggiegrad2012 said:


> It's been about 10 years since I created a tank but here is my A. bassleri "chrome" Biotope. I found it somewhat difficult to find quality information and inspiration for this build. Ideally the rocks would be darker and my background would look more natural but I'm honestly not all that worried since it does at least mimic a rocky stream. Let me know what y'all think!
> 
> Also side note, does anyone know of any great resources for plants from the area, Sisa, San M, Peru.


I think the hardscape looks great, but I do think the frogs would benefit from there being a lower water volume than what's pictured.

As far as plant species for your biotope - have you tried searching on GBIF | Global Biodiversity Information Facility? You can do a species search in a specific area on the map, say Tarapoto, Peru, and it will give you actual species occurrences (usually reports from collected specimens or human observation). I typically start at the family level (i.e. Araceae, Gesneriaceae, etc.) as I'm not always sighted in on specific genera. For example, if you search 'Araceae' and zero in on Tarapoto on the map, then click 'explore area' just below, you will be given a species occurrence list: GBIF Occurrence Search. From there, you will have to cross reference the species occurrences with what's actually available to you locally or online. It's a fair amount of work, but it goes with the territory of a biotope build, I suppose.


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bunsincunsin said:


> I think the hardscape looks great, but I do think the frogs would benefit from there being a lower water volume than what's pictured.
> 
> As far as plant species for your biotope - have you tried searching on GBIF | Global Biodiversity Information Facility? You can do a species search in a specific area on the map, say Tarapoto, Peru, and it will give you actual species occurrences (usually reports from collected specimens or human observation). I typically start at the family level (i.e. Araceae, Gesneriaceae, etc.) as I'm not always sighted in on specific genera. For example, if you search 'Araceae' and zero in on Tarapoto on the map, then click 'explore area' just below, you will be given a species occurrence list: GBIF Occurrence Search. From there, you will have to cross reference the species occurrences with what's actually available to you locally or online. It's a fair amount of work, but it goes with the territory of a biotope build, I suppose.


I've been playing with this today and man it's amazing! 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------

